# Huawei E220 USB 3G Modem keeps changing DNS settings



## jojo578 (Jan 3, 2010)

hi, 
My clients laptop recently stopped working on networks, and after exploring various possible causes, we decided that a fresh install was the most time efficient option. After completing this re-install I have come to add this modem to the system again, and I have found that it cannot load web pages, or resolve url's, it can however ping an IP address and the local host(on the Huawei modem). So I changed the DNS Settings to from the Default to OpenDNS (208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220) and the web works. the only problem is, the second that you unplug the dongle, or re boot the laptop, the settings are lost. My client is not tech literate enough to be messing around with DNS settings every time they want to use the internet, any Ideas on how to make the setting stick, or how to make the new addresses overwrite the old ones every time the dongle is plugged in?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like an issue for the ISP that he's connecting to with the 3G modem. Their DNS servers should work fine.


----------

